# Victoria/Melbourne - anything good economically?



## lependu (6 December 2012)

With industries like manufacturing disappearing, and retail under pressure, is there anything left in Victoria that has a bright economic future? I can't see any standout industries or sectors.

I see Sydney being the financial hub of the country, Perth has mining etc. But what does Melbourne, or Victoria, have? I can't see any natural assets or qualities that would bring jobs and economic growth

On the negative side, it's getting expensive to live, traffic congestion is worsening and weather is terrible. High AUD is also hitting the overseas education market. Cost of housing is still quite high
On a positive note there's good restaurants. (If you live in Melbourne, have you noticed how many retail spaces are now restaurants/cafes?) And good coffee too


----------



## againsthegrain (6 December 2012)

lependu said:


> With industries like manufacturing disappearing, and retail under pressure, is there anything left in Victoria that has a bright economic future? I can't see any standout industries or sectors.
> 
> I see Sydney being the financial hub of the country, Perth has mining etc. But what does Melbourne, or Victoria, have? I can't see any natural assets or qualities that would bring jobs and economic growth
> 
> ...




The best damn housing market that can only go up


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 December 2012)

The only thing wrong with Melbourne is there's hardly any cafes.  I mean, where can I get a good coffee?  There's just nowhere.  




:cup:


----------



## Miss Hale (6 December 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The only thing wrong with Melbourne is there's hardly any cafes.  I mean, where can I get a good coffee?  There's just nowhere.
> 
> :cup:




Ha, ha!  The place is awash with lattes and macchiatos! 

It's not too inspiring at the moment is it?  All I can offer is that I have relies in Tassie and it's worse down there.


----------



## skc (6 December 2012)

Is the underworld still thriving? That surely is a growth industry.


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 December 2012)

skc said:


> Is the underworld still thriving? That surely is a growth industry.




The smart quiet ones are. The dumb loud mouths have all shot themselves. :badass:


----------



## notting (6 December 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> The smart quiet ones are. The dumb loud mouths have all shot themselves. :badass:



Smart ones are enjoying the coffee in the greatest eatery and drinkery and City full stop in the world.
They are just keeping it quiet so we don't attract the madi gra mobs from the north ruining it all.
It's all about taste I guess!


----------



## MrBurns (6 December 2012)

Too much traffic now even on the Eastern Freeway any time of day it's crowded.
When I turn the TV on I see Julia Gillard, does that happen in every state ? I'll move if there's a Gillard free state.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 December 2012)

Melbourne is the cheap (good) food and sporting capital of Australia...has nothing else.


----------



## Miss Hale (6 December 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> Melbourne is the cheap (good) food and sporting capital of Australia...has nothing else.




That'll do me


----------



## notting (6 December 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to do the thinking for you.
I'll keep posting until you get it.
Any one for Golf?


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 December 2012)

home swoit home, moit

*most livable city*
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...veability-survey/story-e6frf7kx-1226450004273

(cough) sydney @ #7


----------



## skc (6 December 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> The smart quiet ones are. The dumb loud mouths have all shot themselves. :badass:




Surely they get a cut from the underbelly TV show franchise...


----------



## notting (6 December 2012)

Love Hardware lane, beats Paris where the coffee hang out joint with lovely ladies every where you look was basically invented.


----------



## MrBurns (7 December 2012)

notting said:


> Love Hardware lane, beats Paris where the coffee hang out joint with lovely ladies every where you look was basically invented.




Yes Melbourne CBD is a treasure trove of hidden gems
Found an Italian restaurant in a lane way near Her Majesties theatre recently that I never knew existed
Even though I've lived in Melbourne all my life inner Melbourne CBD still holds many surprises


----------



## Tink (7 December 2012)

Only took me 20 minutes to Prahran from eastern freeway the other day, mid afternoon on Punt Rd, and it was full, traffic moves.
Yes love all the laneways as well
Oh, I like our weather, you always know a change is coming after a hot one.

Speaking of weather --  we are in store for a dry hot one this Saturday, the warnings are all out - again.


----------



## MrBurns (7 December 2012)

Tink said:


> Only took me 20 minutes to Prahran from eastern freeway the other day, mid afternoon on Punt Rd, and it was full, traffic moves.
> Yes love all the laneways as well
> Oh, I like our weather, you always know a change is coming after a hot one.
> 
> Speaking of weather --  we are in store for a dry hot one this Saturday, the warnings are all out - again.




I find the traffic on the Eastern to be too crowded, I think there will be a big accident before long, too many people who have poor skills trying to change lanes at close quarters at 100 kph.

The restaurants in Melbourne are just astounding, so many of them and so good.

Saturday will be a scorcher, get the garden hose out early.


----------



## Tink (7 December 2012)

Yes, everyone is in a hurry. 
I find the eastern freeway shocking in the morning, I try to avoid it at that time.


----------



## Miss Hale (10 December 2012)

lependu said:


> On the negative side, it's getting expensive to live, traffic congestion is worsening and weather is terrible.




Just noticed your comment about the weather.  I actually like Melbourne weather, I like the fact that we have four distinct seasons here (OK four seasons in one day is a bit much sometimes  ).

Even been in Melbourne during Autumn?  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tink (28 December 2012)

End of an era for century-old Richmond landmark
Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/e...nd-landmark-20121227-2bxwd.html#ixzz2GIdkzBTE

Very sad to see the old Dimmeys go


----------



## psailagroup (28 December 2012)

Melbourne not a bad place to live but economically "shes" in trouble.
Tatts Group are on the move to Brisbane, Operating cost, Wages, Utilities cost, lower gambling taxes, rental space & assistance from the government make Brisbane more attractive then to stay in Melbourne. 

Construction is very flat, Logistics has slowed right down and the property market is flat as well.
Things change, I think you will see the likes of Brisbane pick up in the near future.


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 December 2012)

Tink said:


> End of an era for century-old Richmond landmark
> Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/e...nd-landmark-20121227-2bxwd.html#ixzz2GIdkzBTE
> 
> Very sad to see the old Dimmeys go



Interesting to read some of the comments on that article. "New York" style apartments? In Melbourne? Really? Why would anyone want a poky little place anyway?

Just wait for the noise complaints to start as has been noted in the comments there. Thing is, the real New York is very much noisier than anywhere in Melbourne but I'd expect those who will buy such apartments in Melbourne to be blissfully unaware of that, and to then complain.


----------



## FlyingFox (28 December 2012)

Not much economically and house prices are crazy!

But it's probably the research and innovation hub of the country. Definitely the top city for bio/medical research.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2012)

lependu said:


> With industries like manufacturing disappearing, and retail under pressure, is there anything left in Victoria that has a bright economic future? I can't see any standout industries or sectors.
> 
> I see Sydney being the financial hub of the country, Perth has mining etc. But what does Melbourne, or Victoria, have? I can't see any natural assets or qualities that would bring jobs and economic growth
> 
> ...




It is just a 2 hour flight to Queensland.

Only good thing economically I can see about it.

Imagine if you lived in Azerbaijan.

gg


----------



## Tink (29 December 2012)

Yes, Smurf, would have hoped for another department store.

I was more concerned about the building actually, though, thankfully they are all heritage listed and hopefully we dont lose any of the facade. 
I know times change, but Dimmeys has memories for all in that time and place.


----------



## Tink (25 February 2013)

Did anyone else enjoy this wonderful event, was a huge success. 
Would have probably been better going the wee hours of the morning when the crowds may have died down abit



> MELBOURNE'S inaugural all-night cultural festival White Night attracted a crowd of more than 300,000 people to the city centre, organisers say.
> Artistic director Andrew Walsh he was extremely pleased with the turnout and the behaviour of those who attended.
> "What we saw last night was a city transformed, a crowd beyond our wildest imagination and experiences to match," Walsh said.
> Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/entertainm...white-night-20130223-2ey3q.html#ixzz2LqX0KgOI




http://whitenightmelbourne.com.au/


----------



## sptrawler (4 August 2021)

Sounds like Dan is starting to get some questions, regarding spending, I wonder how this will pan out? Sounds like a big spend happening, the road and rail building companies must be making some serious money.








						Watchdog slams lack of plan amid ‘unprecedented’ transport spending
					

A new report from Victoria’s Auditor-General has been described as a “stunning indictment of the ‘build first, ask questions later’ approach to transport planning that has prevailed in Victoria”.




					www.theage.com.au
				



From the article:
Victoria’s financial watchdog has slammed the government for failing to come up with an overall vision for the state’s transport network amid unprecedented spending on road and rail projects.

The state’s transport department is required by law to create a comprehensive plan for the network that covers all areas of travel – roads, rail, freight, walking and cycling paths – to ensure they work together.
A new probe by the Victorian Auditor-General reveals multibillion-dollar projects are being built on the back of fragmented planning. The watchdog describes a string of separate and secretive documents that have been created over nine years without any reference to each other, the act or any overarching goal for the state transport network.

This is despite seven years of advice from external consultants who have “clearly and repeatedly” warned the department about the absence of a plan and the act’s requirements, the watchdog stated in its report tabled in Parliament on Wednesday.

Mr Barry found that while the state’s transport plan is supposed to be publicly accessible, only 14 of the department’s 29 plans have been published.

Under the act, the plan should be formed after consultation with stakeholders, including transport system users and members of the community, government agencies and the private sector, but this has not been done.

Planners have repeatedly called for an integrated transport plan in the wake of an *$87 billion “Big Build” agenda* that has almost doubled in size since Premier Daniel Andrews took power in 2014, growing to nearly *90 major projects*.


----------



## divs4ever (4 August 2021)

Victoria is a small place  , all those fragments will come together , some day ( somehow ) 

 maybe you will end up with airstrips    on the tramlines  , so the planes can catch a tram to help save fuel 

 ( after his quarantine hotels  almost anything makes better sense )

 good old Dan has even managed to export AFL grand-finals ... LOL


----------

